# Roms



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't find thunder shed Rom or alot of the ones I'm seeing post on so what is thunderstick unblown?

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jsmitty6619 said:


> I can't find thunder shed Rom or alot of the ones I'm seeing post on so what is thunderstick unblown?
> 
> sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


You can't find them? There are TONS of rom's in thunderbolt development section, scroll to the bottom of the page you see there, there are several pages. Thunderstick full blown is an mr4 software version rom that features sense version 3.0 and unbelievable battery life... among other things.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks quickdraw I'm running it big difference between it an liquid3.2 or shall I say Asop and sense.

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jsmitty6619 said:


> Thanks quickdraw I'm running it big difference between it an liquid3.2 or shall I say Asop and sense.
> 
> sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


no problem, glad to help. yeah, liquid is a great developer, but that rom is far outdated. if you miss aosp after awhile, try thundershed, you won't regret it.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized HTC Thunderbolt!


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok this my sound dumb but how do i get the roms from online to my phone and I still need to update my radios i guess.....

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jsmitty6619 said:


> Ok this my sound dumb but how do i get the roms from online to my phone and I still need to update my radios i guess.....
> 
> sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


go to the thread for the rom... go to the first post on the first page of the thread. find the download link there. download it with your phone, not a computer. get an md5 hash application from Google play if you want to check your download against the correct md5. get root explorer from Google play to move around your downloads, that's it. as for radios, just use the 605.9 or 605.19 radios. those radios are available in the thunderbolt section. ALWAYS CHECK RADIO MD5 HASHES! that's it.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized HTC Thunderbolt!


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

627r and 625r is what I have.... I'm guessing that's MR2 radios? I like this thunderstick Rom thus far. Pretty snappy and good battery. Thanks for the help quickdraw

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jsmitty6619 said:


> 627r and 625r is what I have.... I'm guessing that's MR2 radios? I like this thunderstick Rom thus far. Pretty snappy and good battery. Thanks for the help quickdraw
> 
> sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


The radios you have are from android froyo version 1.70.605.0 for the thunderbolt... Honestly, I'm surprised you even get decent data using froyo radios on gingerbread roms. You should really switch to one of the more recent gingerbread radios to avoid issues. Glad you like the Rom, and glad to help.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok so to update radios it will wipe my phone back like when I first switched roms? Can I do it on my phone? All the links I've tried are broken cause I tend to get a 404

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

jsmitty6619 said:


> Ok so to update radios it will wipe my phone back like when I first switched roms? Can I do it on my phone? All the links I've tried are broken cause I tend to get a 404
> 
> sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


 no buddy changing radios shouldn't wipe or change anything. But I suggest having a copy of the radio you're using now just in case. If something goes wrong you have a working radio on hand. No fuss no muss


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

I tried it earlier and it put me in bootloop so I restored to my backup and it least it is working.... My data and signal suck at life. I need it to be stupid simple lol

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Radios are readily available at infectedrom.com. you probably already know this, but radios can't be flashed in recovery, only from bootloader. Also, cache and dalvik cache wipe prior to radio flash is also advisable. Only reason I say that is because a radio change never bootlooped me.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was trying from recovery like a fool! And I only wiped dalvik ..... I'm gonna try again tomorrow I guess. I got a ton of stats HW due in the am..... Thanks QD

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jsmitty6619 said:


> I was trying from recovery like a fool! And I only wiped dalvik ..... I'm gonna try again tomorrow I guess. I got a ton of stats HW due in the am..... Thanks QD
> 
> sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


No problem.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok quickdraw I got the radios up and running. I just went with the lastest ones on infectedrom. So now my question is when it boots I'm getting rooted crossbones first then two different thunderstick boot screens and last the stock Verizon TB screen.... Anyway to fix that?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jsmitty6619 said:


> Ok quickdraw I got the radios up and running. I just went with the lastest ones on infectedrom. So now my question is when it boots I'm getting rooted crossbones first then two different thunderstick boot screens and last the stock Verizon TB screen.... Anyway to fix that?


Did you use an app to change your boot logo or animation? I assume you're still on the thunderstick full blown Rom... I've never heard of or experienced the issue you're having. It sounds like you didn't do a full wipe prior to flashing the Rom, or that perhaps the wipe you used in your recovery if you did didn't work correctly. That would explain the overlap in boot animations and images. I could explain the file paths to find the boot images and animations and see what's going on in the folders, but i think you had lingering data from the Rom you ran prior to your current. Try this, i'll link the superwipe mecha zip. You can put it in a folder on your sd card. It doesn't need to be on the root of the card to be used in recovery. Reboot into recovery, choose install zip from as card, select and flash superwipe just like you'd install a Rom. After superwipe has completed, install your Rom as usual, if this doesn't correct the problem, I can explain where the boot logo/ animation are located.

Here.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/50231486/superwipe_mecha.zip

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> no problem, glad to help. yeah, liquid is a great developer, but that rom is far outdated. if you miss aosp after awhile, try thundershed, you won't regret it.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized HTC Thunderbolt!


How does Thundershed compare to Liquid 3.2?
Can you elaborate?

Is thundershed AOSP?
Does it have a lot of the customizations and settings that Liquid has?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

keeverw said:


> How does Thundershed compare to Liquid 3.2?
> Can you elaborate?
> 
> Is thundershed AOSP?
> Does it have a lot of the customizations and settings that Liquid has?


Thundershed is based on the latest cm7 base. Thundershed also doesn't have some of the notification, sync, and data issues I experienced in liquid 3.2. Shed is AOSP, has some of the liquid settings, (i.e. screen filter) and version 1.6 of Thundershed has incorporated some of liquid's init, vm, and CPU tweaks. But you can always see for yourself too









Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> You can't find them? There are TONS of rom's in thunderbolt development section, scroll to the bottom of the page you see there, there are several pages. Thunderstick full blown is an mr4 software version rom that features sense version 3.0 and unbelievable battery life... among other things.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I really don't understand why ppl call it mr4, the 2.11.605.19 is actually mr4 (maintenance release 4). Why not just call it the Open Mobile leak? That's what it really is. It was never meant for the VZW Thunderbolt...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

That is true but at the time people thought it was going to be our mr4 so that's what people call it. I agree though, when I hear mr4 I think. 19 not the leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Thundershed is based on the latest cm7 base. Thundershed also doesn't have some of the notification, sync, and data issues I experienced in liquid 3.2. Shed is AOSP, has some of the liquid settings, (i.e. screen filter) and version 1.6 of Thundershed has incorporated some of liquid's init, vm, and CPU tweaks. But you can always see for yourself too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ThunderShed is the only rom I've ran for months. I HATE Sense! I have no issues with it whatsoever...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> That is true but at the time people thought it was going to be our mr4 so that's what people call it. I agree though, when I hear mr4 I think. 19 not the leak.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I don't know why they thought that though. The leak is clearly for Open Mobile, a carrier in Puerto Rico.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sgtguthrie said:


> ThunderShed is the only rom I've ran for months. I HATE Sense! I have no issues with it whatsoever...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yep. No issues at all. I don't understand some of the bizarre issues posted in Thundershed thread, I never experienced any of them.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sgtguthrie said:


> I really don't understand why ppl call it mr4, the 2.11.605.19 is actually mr4 (maintenance release 4). Why not just call it the Open Mobile leak? That's what it really is. It was never meant for the VZW Thunderbolt...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, MR4 just kind of stuck because everyone still refers to the radios from open mobile as "mr4". I think the leak was for a Cuban wireless company anyway, and the issues inherent in the open mobile base kept me away from those roms for the most part.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yep. No issues at all. I don't understand some of the bizarre issues posted in Thundershed thread, I never experienced any of them.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Well, I've never really had any issues with Liquid 3.2 either, but as of late I'll sometimes lose my data connection and have to reboot to get it back.
And other times it will lock up. But it's only been doing that for a month, and I've been running this rom since it was released.

I may give Thundershed a go.
Going from AOSP rom to another AOSP rom is pretty quick and easy, just connect to Wifi and Google will restore everything.
I just tried a senseless rom and it was not that simple. And it wasn't senseless enough for me.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

keeverw said:


> Well, I've never really had any issues with Liquid 3.2 either, but as of late I'll sometimes lose my data connection and have to reboot to get it back.
> And other times it will lock up. But it's only been doing that for a month, and I've been running this rom since it was released.
> 
> I may give Thundershed a go.
> ...


Definitely worth a try. Your recent data issues are probably a symptom of vzw tweaking their authentication process for data users, but I believe 3.2 had inherent data problems anyway.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Definitely worth a try. Your recent data issues are probably a symptom of vzw tweaking their authentication process for data users, but I believe 3.2 had inherent data problems anyway.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Thanks for the recommendation.

This is the first rom in a while I have tried that was worth the effort.
I am quite impressed so far. It reminds me a lot of how OMGB used to work on my Incredible. Light and fast.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

I ran Shed first. Smooth rom. Only issue I had was with go launcher. I would notice lag in the redraw from portrait to landscape. It would take a while for the icons to pop up on the screen. Liquid is another awesome rom. 
Never experienced any launcher redraw problems using go launcher. But after a couple of months on the rom. I noticed data problems as well. Not reconnecting requiring reboot.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> I ran Shed first. Smooth rom. Only issue I had was with go launcher. I would notice lag in the redraw from portrait to landscape. It would take a while for the icons to pop up on the screen. Liquid is another awesome rom.
> Never experienced any launcher redraw problems using go launcher. But after a couple of months on the rom. I noticed data problems as well. Not reconnecting requiring reboot.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I always leave mine locked in portrait anyway, so I never noticed that issue.
But at first I was not big on GoLauncher anyway, since I am more of a LauncherPro man, but it's growing on me.

When a dev uses a 3rd party launcher as the default, is the plain jane android launcher still there in the background, or was it replaced with the 3rd party launcher?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

keeverw said:


> I always leave mine locked in portrait anyway, so I never noticed that issue.
> But at first I was not big on GoLauncher anyway, since I am more of a LauncherPro man, but it's growing on me.
> 
> When a dev uses a 3rd party launcher as the default, is the plain jane android launcher still there in the background, or was it replaced with the 3rd party launcher?


It really depends on the preferences of the developer. If a third party launcher is default though, generally the stock gingerbread launcher or sense has been removed to keep the rom slim. In the case of thundershed, the stock android launcher was removed in favor of go launcher. There's only a few roms I can think of where there's a choice of launcher by default. I use TiBu to see all the user/system apps in roms, it's an easy way to see what was included and not included in a rom.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> It really depends on the preferences of the developer. If a third party launcher is default though, generally the stock gingerbread launcher or sense has been removed to keep the rom slim. In the case of thundershed, the stock android launcher was removed in favor of go launcher. There's only a few roms I can think of where there's a choice of launcher by default. I use TiBu to see all the user/system apps in roms, it's an easy way to see what was included and not included in a rom.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, that was one thing Liquid had going for it, you could swap launchers pretty easily by running a script.
But it's no biggie, I was just curious.
I wondered if I were to install LauncherPro if I would be able to uninstall GoLauncher, but if GoLauncher is the system launcher then I'm sure I wouldn't be able to uninstall it.

But it doesn't really matter, because I'm getting used to GoLauncher alread, and it's not so bad.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

keeverw said:


> Yeah, that was one thing Liquid had going for it, you could swap launchers pretty easily by running a script.
> But it's no biggie, I was just curious.
> I wondered if I were to install LauncherPro if I would be able to uninstall GoLauncher, but if GoLauncher is the system launcher then I'm sure I wouldn't be able to uninstall it.
> 
> But it doesn't really matter, because I'm getting used to GoLauncher alread, and it's not so bad.


Well, I've always hated go launcher because of the bloat it comes with (go store, ads for paid themes in YOUR themes, etc.) You can usually freeze or delete a default third party launcher, as long as you have another launcher active amongst your apps. Also, prior to flashing a rom, you can open the rom zip and replace the undesired launcher with one of your choice in the system file, making your choice launcher a system app and system default.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Also, prior to flashing a rom, you can open the rom zip and replace the undesired launcher with one of your choice in the system file, making your choice launcher a system app and system default.


You make that sound pretty simple. I've never attempted that before, is it really that easy? How would you replace it?

Also, it's irrelevant for me since I think GoLauncher is working pretty well with this Rom, and the only other one I like better is Nova and it won't work on GingerBread.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

keeverw said:


> You make that sound pretty simple. I've never attempted that before, is it really that easy? How would you replace it?
> 
> Also, it's irrelevant for me since I think GoLauncher is working pretty well with this Rom, and the only other one I like better is Nova and it won't work on GingerBread.


It's really easy. Using root explorer or a similar app, select the rom zip> system>app. Find the launcher app, and either delete it, or move it out of the zip. Replace with launcher app of choice, done. Then just wipe and flash the modified zip as usual. Doing it that way makes your choice launcher system app, system default, and priority of system launcher. I modify my apps prior to flashing usually, and have experimented with my own scripts too. Glad you're happy with your launcher though. Golauncher does have killer transitions and is smooth, I just don't care for the extras.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> It's really easy. Using root explorer or a similar app, select the rom zip> system>app. Find the launcher app, and either delete it, or move it out of the zip. Replace with launcher app of choice, done. Then just wipe and flash the modified zip as usual. Doing it that way makes your choice launcher system app, system default, and priority of system launcher. I modify my apps prior to flashing usually, and have experimented with my own scripts too. Glad you're happy with your launcher though. Golauncher does have killer transitions and is smooth, I just don't care for the extras.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


So I can add or remove whatever I want from that App folder without causing issues with the Rom?
Unless it's obviously a necessary app of course.

Because there are a few apps on there that I consider bloat.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

keeverw said:


> So I can add or remove whatever I want from that App folder without causing issues with the Rom?
> Unless it's obviously a necessary app of course.
> 
> Because there are a few apps on there that I consider bloat.


In general, yeah, shouldn't be a problem. But like you said, some apps are obviously essential to the rom.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------

